# Ice Conditions Part II



## Grandpa D

Let's start a new thread for Ice Conditions.
The old one is out of date.
I have had several Members suggest doing it.
Thanks for the PM's,
Grandpa D.

-----------------

Just a follow-up:

*Please only report ice conditions in this thread. If you've got questions or comments, please start a separate thread. Also, it helps others if you list the name of the water in the subject line.*

This thread gets cluttered and outdated awfully fast, so let's try to keep it as usable as possible for others. With that in mind, we might modify, edit or even delete posts that aren't ice condition reports.


----------



## iceicebaby

*Scofield Reservoir*

Scofield...slush..with 6-8" of ice underneath...strawberrry...open...except where small frozen bays are...slush! ..utah lake...which we fished almost a month ago...all open water..including boat launches. Anyone been to flaming gorge wyoming side?


----------



## wes242

*Deer Creek*

I drove by Deer Creek today and there isn't much for ice there next to where the Provo comes in. Maybe enough to make a nice cold beverage.


----------



## Kingfisher

*East Canyon*

east canyon, monday, dec 27, pretty much open water everywhere, the smaller bays have ice cover.


----------



## saturn_guy

*Strawberry Reservoir*

Fishman, there is no ice at the Marina as of today (12/27) in fact people were shore fishing behind it. However, there is fishable ice at Mud creek. about 4 inches of slush and then three inches of ice. I will put a report up shortly.


----------



## Auman

*Utah Lake*

Just watched a guy catch a few nice crappie at Utah Lake - Provo Marina. He was on the docks fishing through about one inch of ice. From what I could see on http://www.livelakeview.com/lakes/utahlake/provo.html this morning, there were quite a few people down there.


----------



## bullrider

*Mantua Reservoir*

Mantua has 5 inches with no slush and like an inch of snow cover, the edges get a bit soft in afternoon but is fine especially when someone leaves a plank out.


----------



## k2muskie

*Pineview Reservoir*

As of today Pineview ice conditions from a very 'reliable' intel source who lives in Eden...can only hope the forecasted storm that some of it misses the Ogden Valley area is all I'll say...

"Pineview is re-icing as we speak. Yesterday, the lake was about 60% ice covered. Practically all of South Fork, the big open area in the middle, and half of the Narrows was capped. Open water in Middle Fork and North Fork arms of the lake but last nights temp of 4 degrees should be taking care of capping the rest.

The forecast tonight (midnight) is for heavy snow, 2+ feet here in the valley. That much snow on brammy new ice makes for a major slush monster fiasco! I'm sure some idiot will see the snow cover and run their snowmobile out over the lake giving all other passerbys the thought of safe ice. I read about these guys going out on 2" of ice and I think they're just begging to get wet. I'll be sure and let you know when I see the first brave soles venturing out..."


----------



## Mavis13

*Hyrum Reservoir*

Hyrum for the most part is still ice free.


----------



## Gee LeDouche

*Scofield Reservoir*

As of Monday Scofield had about 5 inches of ice over 3 inches of slush then another 5 or 6 inches of ice. its plenty safe. Saw lots of sleds and a few 4 wheelers out on it..


----------



## k2muskie

*Pineview Reservoir*

Son texted me on his way up to Powder Mountain...and Pineview is now capped...at least thats what his text stated...don't know anything else on how thick, snow depth on ice, was it clear ice...no idea on those facts...do know they got 20" plus of snow up that way from the storm yesterday...soooooooooooo...if these nice cold temps stay...could be very soon for Pineview :| :|


----------



## wyogoob

*Echo Reservoir*

10:00 a.m this morning:

Echo is completely iced over. They are fishing the east side heavily and there's two tents down on the inlet end.


----------



## fishawk

*Causey & Pineview reservoirs*

Causey has a solid 10 inches of ice. Pineview looked like it was capped.


----------



## wyogoob

*Evanston ice ponds*

The Ice Ponds in Evanston have 12" of ice.


----------



## wyogoob

*Sulphur Creek Reservoir*

Sulphur Creek Reservoir south of Evanston reportedly has 14" to 16" of ice.


----------



## Mavis13

Newton:
The edges have firmed up and there's 4+" of ice on most of it but its very slushy and in some spots there's two inches of water standing on the ice. If this weather holds the ice should be good next week.


----------



## blueboy22

*Utah Lake (Provo boat harbor)*

Just got back from Provo boat harbor. There is mosty Ice with some spots that are open water, but right out from the Visitors center there are 3 Tents so the ice is thick enough for those guys I guess. Heres the link to see the Harbors and Docks for those who don't have it.
http://www.livelakeview.com/lakes/utahlake/provo.html


----------



## hunter_orange13

*Mantua Reservoir*

Mantua: 5.5 inches of ice this morning. Only 2 or so inches of snow. Slow fishing, and it was packed.


----------



## muscles

*Electric Lake*

electric lake by the dam has a couple feet of snow on it, 3 inches of water/slush, 2 inches of ice, 5 inches of slush/ice, then 4 more inches of good ice.


----------



## k2muskie

*Pineview Reservoir*

...Phone call from Son on his way to Powder...ice fisherman on PV in the narrows...about 5 cars parked by caretakers house. He said folks are about 50' out from the shore...he stated no-one in the middle just close to the shoreline...


----------



## HighmtnFish

*Fish Lake*

Fish Lake has 5 inches of SOLID ice and some guy had a snowmobile out on it (crazy). There is no snow on the lake but there is about 3 feet of snow around it.


----------



## Kingfisher

*Echo & Rockport reservoirs*

got back from an extended snowmobile trip to the cabin, wednesday on the way up, both echo and rockport had no ice at all. saturday on the way back, rockport was frozen over about 2/3s cover, still open water at the dam, there were hard water fishers on the upper end and close to shore... so the ice is thick enough for fishin. echo was completely frozen over and there were some folks fishin but not many.


----------



## starttoday

*Pineview Reservoir*

Pineview has 5 1/2 inches solid ice in the narrows and 5 inches off cemetery point. I'm not sure how Browning point is but we did notice a few people out that way.


----------



## muysauve

*East Canyon Reservoir*

My buddy and I decided to go to East Canyon on the 31st. We were at Taylor's Hallow around 7:00 am. We notice several others on the ice already fishing, so we carefully walked out about 10 feet and we were about to drill a hole to test the ice and bam it gave away. My buddy went in chest deep, and I went in up to my waist. We were lucky to get out but the walk up the hill in 3 feet snow soaking wet wasn't any fun. We hurried and stripped down and cranked on the heater. I would recommend another week or two before heading out on the ice.


----------



## utduckhunter2

*Causey*

In the area that we were at on Causey saturady there was 3 in of clear ice and about the same in frozen slush. Get there ealry the parking on the dam is being taken up by snowmobile trailers.


----------



## muscles

*Joes Valley Reservoir*

saw a few tents on Joes Valley yesterday. i plan on fishing it wednesday evening and will update with ice conditions.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

*Re: Pineview Reservoir*



starttoday said:


> Pineview has 5 1/2 inches solid ice in the narrows and 5 inches off cemetery point. I'm not sure how Browning point is but we did notice a few people out that way.


Pineview is not all safe. There are several spots that were not safe as of 5 pm last night.
The outside edges of the narrows are ok but the middle of them are not safe quite yet. A fellow up there yesterday put his foot through no more than 40 yards off the caretakers landing area. :?


----------



## k2muskie

*Re: Pineview Reservoir*



lunkerhunter2 said:


> starttoday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pineview has 5 1/2 inches solid ice in the narrows and 5 inches off cemetery point. I'm not sure how Browning point is but we did notice a few people out that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Pineview is not all safe. There are several spots that were not safe as of 5 pm last night.
> The outside edges of the narrows are ok but the middle of them are not safe quite yet. A fellow up there yesterday put his foot through no more than 40 yards off the caretakers landing area. :?
Click to expand...

Agree 1000% with Brody on this. Folks we fish PV all the time and Brody has put eyes on target several times in the last few days...and for us it's going to be a good two weeks until we venture walking on PV.

PV had good ice starting last week and with that storm Tues/Wed they got 20' plus snow on all that virgin ice that had started on portions of PV...NOT GOOD. It'll take a couple weeks by us to have good solid ice on PV. Play it safe if you decide to hard deck fish PV there will be very thin ice in some areas...not worth it IMHO just be prepared. And based on other reports here and on the other forum folks have fallen through ice at East Canyon and also Fish Lake just within the last few days. Recommend waiting and hopefully Mother Nature and the snow will hold off. Just again be prepared...rope, life jackets, ice spikes, warm clothes...Be Smart/Prepared and above all SAFE... :| :|


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*Echo Reservoir*

Hit echo yesterday. About 5" of ice on the NE side by the dam. All big trout.


----------



## troutwhisperer

+1 K2muskie on your post BE SAFE & PREPARED! those 2 that fell through at E.C are my buds. One of them told me today he thinks he left his bucket and possibly other equipment on the ice @ Taylors Hollow. If anybody picks it up please I.M me or muysauve. Thx


----------



## Bhilly81

*Deer Creek Reservoir*

went to deer creek today on my way home from work and on the north side there is 2.5 inches of ice and very little snow on it the parking area has been plowed somewhat i walked out there and talked to the couple of guys out there fishing on it and they were getting a few bites and it wasnt to bad of fishing


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*Re: Echo Reservoir*



.45 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hit echo yesterday. About 5" of ice on the NE side by the dam.* All big trout.*
> 
> 
> 
> How big is big? :?
Click to expand...

.45, this is an ice report. You'll have to look in fishing reports for those kind of details. 

Actually, I was quite surprised. They were all around 16-17 and chubby. Not monsters, but nice rainbows. I've never been too excited about catching trout through the ice, but it was a good time. They all swam back to mother earth as to karmically set us straight to keep perch on the next trip.


----------



## firemanbubba

*Northern Utah community ponds*

Been on the small waters/community ponds yesterday. Steeds has 4-5 inches of ice and decent fishing. Maybe pond in Clearfield has 2-3 inches of clear ice only ventured out about ten feet to drill holes and check. As of 1/1 Jensens was nearly ice capped. It still has some open water around the edges and on the north end of the pond. Meadow Creek had no ice. I don't know about any of the other local ponds. I know its not the big water but they are a nice quick trip from home. Posted in the Community fishing side on what I was using along with pic. Hope the info helps


----------



## hoghunter011583

*Kaysville*

Kaysville has about 3 inches of clear ice, the water level is dropping also and you can see the ice has a concaved look. Talked to a guy that was fishing on it and he cought 7 bows in 6 hours. Still way to thin for me!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2

*Pineview Reservoir*

The Browning Point/Pumphouse area is very tricky as of 5 pm tonight. I drilled a hole with 5" of good ice, walked 15' and drilled 2 holes with 2 1/2" and unstable. It fractured under my feet.


----------



## Catherder

*Deer Creek & Strawberry*

1/5

1. Deer Creek; Ice around the dam, but it is open water from the State park to the Island, except near shore in a couple of spots. 2/3rds of Wallsburg bay is open. Only part of the Charleston arm is frozen.

2. Strawberry around the Marina. A little slush near the shoreline, but farther out, little to no slush and 6 inches of ice, just about everywhere I drilled. Lots of snow on land but very little on the hard deck at this location. Surprisingly enough, easy walking.


----------



## muscles

*Joes Valley Reservoir*

fished joes valley yesterday near the boat ramp in 15' of water. there was about 5-6 inches of ice.


----------



## huntnbum

*Pineview Reservoir*

Pineview

6" of ice with 1" of snow
Perfect if you ask me -|\O-


----------



## fivexfive

*Pineview Reservoir*

Went to PV yesterday(1-7) lots of little 8" perch, but it was a great day on the ice...8 to 10" good solid ice.


----------



## Bhilly81

fivexfive said:


> Went to PV yesterday(1-7) lots of little 8" perch, but it was a great day on the ice...8 to 10" good solid ice.


were there sleds out on the ice yet?


----------



## huntnbum

*RE: Pineview Reservoir*



bigboybdub said:


> fivexfive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to PV yesterday(1-7) lots of little 8" perch, but it was a great day on the ice...8 to 10" good solid ice.
> 
> 
> 
> were there sleds out on the ice yet?
Click to expand...

I saw one come out on the ice right at dark thirty Friday night.
I was standing on 6" and it was popping and rumbling like crazy. -)O(-


----------



## k2muskie

*Pineview Reservoir*

Where we fished today 8 Jan the middle bay...there's only 5" of clear dark ice with 2" of snowcone ice on top. Ice thicknes is going to vary a lot on PV because of the past weather conditions...be careful is all I can say if you take a sled or ATV...we'll be waiting for a week or so before I get brave enough to take our sled... :| :|


----------



## bullrider

*Re: East Canyon*

Went out towards taylors hallow and there was 10 in of ice 8in of good solid clear ice and the rest was snow cone ice there was almost no slush at all just like 1in too 2in of snow on the ice there was sleds running around everywhere and a couple fourwheelers.


----------



## Ton_Def

*Willard*

Willard. South Dike. Solid 10". Slow fishing.


----------



## takem

*Strawberry Reservoir*

9in on the berry


----------



## Grandpa D

*Echo Reservoir*

Echo has open water for 6' to 8' out from the shore.
It will need to re-freeze before you will want to try it by the boat ramp.
A few folks were on the ice closer to the dam but the edges didn't look very good there either.
Be Very Careful there.


----------



## bullrider

*East Canyon Reservoir*

East canyon about 7 to 8 inches of ice with an inch or two of slush. The edges were pretty bad but there was a spot that was sturdy enough had the snowmobile out today.


----------



## moabrocks

*Pineview Reservoir*

Went out on Pineview this morning. Out just north of cemetery point and there is about a half inch of water pretty much every where. Near the edges a lot of places have 3 inches of water. The ice seems to be solid but our holes from Friday hadn't frozen back over. We slid all over the place but overall wasn't too bad.


----------



## Gee LeDouche

*East Canyon Reservoir*

East Canyon 1-17-10 about the first 2-4 feet of lake is UNSAFE. It is basically watery slush and no ice. You need a plank to get on and off, once your on the deck it has about 5-6 inches of clear ice with 2 inches of "snowcone" on top, but with all the recent rain that was melting fast! Be very careful!! My left leg went for a swim up past my knee trying to get on and I saw numerous other people do the exact same thing.


----------



## k2muskie

Pineview 22 Jan (Sat) areas of slush on shorelines from past weeks weather rain and thus snowmelt runoff. Main ice is safe good 7" of clear ice with maybe 2" of snowcone ice in various areas 'NO SLUSH' encountered on main ice cap. 

As of Friday night (21 Jan and into 22 Jan) 2-3" of fresh snow on ice...can be slick in areas underneat to ice...so walk with caution...smaller steps recommended...attached is a shoreline pic of the Browning Point South shoreline entering/exiting the ice from the Eden Stringtown road access point. 

Hopefully with the coming weeks predicted temps being colder in the Ogden Valley the shoreline slush with become solid and firm...again with any ice exercise extreme caution and don't go out onto the hard deck without a buddy or 'being prepared' if you venture out alone...


----------



## huntnbum

I might bring a plank for next Saturday, and a PFD (Personal Flotation Device)


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

with regards to strawberry, is that 9 inches lake wide?


----------



## fordkustom

rockport was slow yesterday got one 13 incher the ices seems good almost every where. new3 inches of snow on top of 6-7 inches of ice


----------



## takem

BROWN BAGGER said:


> with regards to strawberry, is that 9 inches lake wide?


That was but that was 2 week ago before temps at 45


----------

